# Best brand of Creatine Monohydrate??



## jasonbrunt (May 14, 2003)

What is the best creatine monohydrate out there?

I don't want anything with a delivery system or sugar (dextrose) pre-mixed, I can do that myself down the road.  Just looking for the "pure as the driven snow" kind of shit!!

P.S.     Where should I order it from?


----------



## Var (May 15, 2003)

There are too many good brands out there to really list.  I don't think there's a big difference between them.  I use AST's Micronized Creatine.  Dissolves really well.


----------



## HIC (May 15, 2003)

I'm with Var there are too many good brands to list.  I'm currently using prolab.  

However I can recommend Muscleshoppe.com as the palce to buy your supplements.  Best prices I've found on the net.  However if you don't know exactly what your looking for there is no search so it's tough to find products.  I usually hit up netrition.com to do a search for stuff.  I remember the manuf. and product name and go from there. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## gopro (May 15, 2003)

Syntrax puts out a great one, as does Pro Lab, AST, and Pro Source.


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 15, 2003)

I should have guessed Prolab...I had a summer job with them 4 or 5 years ago and I was under the impression that their stuff was good quality.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2003)

I should also mention the two "titrated" brands...Creasol by Musclelink and Titrated Creatine by IDS. They are excellent for people that get stomach upset from regular creatine!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2003)

Best bang for the buck is Optimum.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Best bang for the buck is Optimum.



yeah, from http://www.allsportsnutrition.com


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2003)

You work for them or something?


----------



## dirtyley (May 16, 2003)

www.dpsnutrition.com has some good prices.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You work for them or something?



no, i just like them. i wish i did though, im fifteen and no one will hire me cause of my states ridiculous child labor laws until age 16.


----------

